# Breed guess!



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like a pap/chi to me. Or maybe a clipped pap? She is supposedly 11 months old.










I hope she's still at the shelter this weekend!


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Yep, looks like a clipped pap to me! Too cute!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I really hope she is a clipped pap. I have been looking for a pap for a while. Now I just have to convince my bf to go see her.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

She looks more chi to me than pap but either way she is adorable


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it's a Pap/Chi probably. She's really cute! It's hard to tell in that picture since I can't see the shape of her ears, both are cut off in the pic! 

Are you getting her??


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I will try if she's still at the shelter by saturday. I can't go any sooner.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks to me like chi and toy fox terrier. Tri-colored head with minimal body spotting is usually what you see in TFT's, and the shape of the face, length of the hair, texture of the hair (esp. the ear fringe) all scream chi to me.

Long Hair chi


















Toy Fox Terrier


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Is there any way you can ask them to hold the dog until you can get to see it? I would sure hate to put a dog down only to have someone ask about it the next day.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

123fraggle said:


> Is there any way you can ask them to hold the dog until you can get to see it? I would sure hate to put a dog down only to have someone ask about it the next day.


I think they were more concerned about some one adopting her before they could get there, not putting her down. A little dog like that would be snatched up fast in most shelters, if not by private people than by rescues. Those lil ones can bring rescues a couple hundred in adoption fees. There's articles about places in California where they have an abundance of small dogs in shelters sending them to the east coast (and routes along the way for adoption). I think the last transport was like 50, 90% of which were already spoken for in the east.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

That's great. I hate to think of these high kill shelters. Our shelters only euthanize extremely sick and extremely aggressive dogs. One even brings a lot of small dogs up from the States as there is a high demand for small dogs here too and not enough supply for people who want to rescue.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

They mentioned that they ran into canada too. I'd just start contactng shelters around Los Angeles and see if they know who's taking part in the great chihuahua migration


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

123fraggle said:


> Is there any way you can ask them to hold the dog until you can get to see it? I would sure hate to put a dog down only to have someone ask about it the next day.


Unfortunately holds must be made in person.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's a longhaired chihuahua. Very cute though!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I am bumping this because I strongly believe she was pulled out by a rescue!!









http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16476852

What do you guys think of her now?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Not the best picture but I still see purebred longhaired chihuahua.


----------

